# Change of Surname once married to a South African citizen



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi, I hope you are all well.
I want to know the process of changing my surname, I am married to a South African citizen and originally am from Zimbabwe. TIA.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Maggs254 said:


> Hi, I hope you are all well.
> I want to know the process of changing my surname, I am married to a South African citizen and originally am from Zimbabwe. TIA.


Call the home affairs call centre or go to a home affairs office and enquire.


----------

